# London marathon runners 'called fat and slow' by contractors



## Northerner (May 2, 2019)

One of the official pacers at the London Marathon has said she and fellow runners were treated "horrifically" during the race.

Liz Ayres was asked to run the course in 7.5 hours to aid participants.

She said runners were called "fat" and "slow" by contractors and volunteer marshals - and one woman received chemical burns from the clean-up operation that began around them.

Marathon organisers said they were "very sorry to hear" of her experience.

*'Runners crying'*
Like many other marathons, London asks volunteers to run at specific paces during the race as a timing aid for those participating.

This was the first year the London Marathon had recruited people to run at paces slower than six hours.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-48125731

I read this lady's account the other day on FB and I was utterly appalled by the way these people were treated  Why ask for official pacers at 7.5 hours if you are going to treat them like this? It may be slow compared to many, but it's 17 mins/mile and that's a pretty brisk walking pace - and 26.2 miles is one hell of a distance, however used we may have become to seeing people run it, it is a massive achievement for anyone. Bearing in mind also that the slower runners are on their feet for much, much longer - the winners were practically home by the time the ones at the back got over the start line. The sheer effort and will to keep going, especially when being harassed  like this is astonishing and they thoroughly deserve their medals. A huge apology is owed, and the offer of a free entry into the next race should be offered, at the very least.


----------



## Sally71 (May 2, 2019)

My immediate answer would be "well at least I am in the race and attempting to do something about my fitness, what about you?"  In fact I think the people at the back are even more heroic than the elite runners who do it in two hours, just for having a go and making the effort, because I know I couldn't!  And, like you say, because for them the whole thing lasts so much longer!  I hope they find who made such awful comments and punish them accordingly


----------



## Sally71 (May 2, 2019)

Actually as an aside @Northerner - how do the pacers know how fast to run?  Do they pick people who expect to do the marathon in a certain time at their natural rhythm, or do they have some sort of GPS or pedometer-type technology to tell them how fast to run?  Sorry if it's a dumb question, I'm just curious and know nothing about this sort of stuff


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2019)

Sally71 said:


> Actually as an aside @Northerner - how do the pacers know how fast to run?  Do they pick people who expect to do the marathon in a certain time at their natural rhythm, or do they have some sort of GPS or pedometer-type technology to tell them how fast to run?  Sorry if it's a dumb question, I'm just curious and know nothing about this sort of stuff


The pacers are generally experienced runners who are able to estimate pace very well, plus they probably do mostly have GPS watches these days to ensure they run to a fairly consistent pace. They generally know the places where they might be able to push a bit faster in order to 'bank' time for later, slower parts of the race  I've been running for 35 years and you do learn to get pretty good at estimating your pace to within a few seconds per mile!


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 3, 2019)

I suppose it could be said that these tailenders probably were fat and slow but it was very unprofessional mean and uncalled for to point it out. I think that it is a matter of self confidence that decides what reaction you give to morons like this. Had I been present I would probably have said something like 'hey, don't be a €un+ all your life' or possibly 'what's your marathon time then +₩@+?'. I tend to think that giving as good as you get is the best way to deal with such people.

Regarding walking the marathon instead of running it. Last December I did a 24 mile trail run in the Yorkshire Wolds. I did a mixture of running and walking but couldn't keep up with experienced trail walkers who walked the whole thing.


----------



## nonethewiser (May 3, 2019)

Trouble is you have two groups taking part, those who are super competitive and want to run the course in the fastest time, after all that is what a marathon is all about, the other is those who are out for a day of fun raising money for good causes, perhaps its time to organise two separate events if the organisers can't be arsed to wait for the last few to pass, taking away the timing boards and water stations before everyone has passed is unforgivable,really appalling behaviour and dangerous to.  

The fat slow comments, find those responsible and ensure they never marshall such events again.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 5, 2019)

Totally unacceptable. As a fat slow runner this is why I will not enter any competitive runs as this would have absolutely mortified me, I would be one of those people who started crying and probably have given up.  Instead these marshals should be encouraging, so they have to stay late for the slow runners, they shouldn't volunteer if they are not willing to wait for the last person to past their marshalling point.  I do realise that they want to get roads open as soon as possible, shouting their is no need for abuse.

this is the sort of behaviour that I have experienced from young lads passing by in cars, shouting out rude things about my weight and speed, but from people marshalling a race, no way.  

Today, I run the furthest I have ever run, 8k, took me 1hr 24 mins, I am immensely proud of myself for achieving this distance, I am training with 2 ladies who are entering their 1st 10k Vitality run at the end of the month, but as said what happened at the marathon, is precisely why I won't enter in case they have all packed up and gone home by the time I finished or ridiculed for being the last person to finish.

If the organisers don't want people who run so slowly, then they should set a minimum pace you need to run at to enter, including all the charity places.

Sorry rant over,


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 5, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> Today, I run the furthest I have ever run, 8k



Wish I could run 8K - envy! 

Maybe one day, if I can get this claudication nonsense sorted out.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2019)

Benny G said:


> I agree. Much shorter distances would seem to be much more appropriate for the 'folks at the back'


I don't think that that's the point here though - these people are capable of covering the distance and want to take on the challenge - if you are going to invite them to participate by suggesting they will be catered for, and take their money, then they should expect to be treated with the same respect and care as any other runner. They were badly let down  It will be interesting to see what the organisers decide to do for next year's race.


----------



## Ljc (May 5, 2019)

Northerner said:


> I don't think that that's the point here though - these people are capable of covering the distance and want to take on the challenge - if you are going to invite them to participate by suggesting they will be catered for, and take their money, then they should expect to be treated with the same respect and care as any other runner. They were badly let down  It will be interesting to see what the organisers decide to do for next year's race.


Hear hear Northener


----------



## Drummer (May 5, 2019)

I heard the pace setter on the radio - she was furious - she was asked to set the pace for the slower runners but right from the start she was sabotaged - their section of the race was delayed starting, but the clean up operation began at the time scheduled  - therefore she could not stick to the pace she was told to set, plus the water stations and timing points were packed up and they were just left - even though they were not behind the pace she was told to set.
It all boils down to there being a delay at the start which the organisers (so called) had not made any allowance for and on the day, could not cope with.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 6, 2019)

I think if they're offering places with no minimum time required then they should honour that by keeping the facilities in place until all have passed.  There is no need for name calling if that's what happened.  They could maybe have a 'broom wagon' as in cycling to pick up the stragglers if they wish to finish and clear up by a certain time but that would have to be stated before people enter the race.  I marshalled at a few parkrun's and yes it's inclusive but there were some who would walk slowly for the 5k taking almost an hour, just ambling and chatting.  To me that's not really what it was set up for.  7.5 hours for a marathon is walking pace but as I mentioned if there is no time limit then London Marathon should support all runners taking part however long they take.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 6, 2019)

I remembering hearing years ago that support staff at the finish line actually packed up and left before some of the runners had actually crossed the start line.


----------



## Drummer (May 7, 2019)

Yes - which meant that after all the training and build up, possibly even getting sponsorship, there was no photo no medal no acknowledgement, no proof - just a lot of negative publicity.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 7, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Yes - which meant that after all the training and build up, possibly even getting sponsorship, there was no photo no medal no acknowledgement, no proof - just a lot of negative publicity.


Well said as this is exactly what puts me off entering anytime of competitive race or even fun run.  Some of us are just slow runners, but we are still proud of what we are achieving and that should be rewarded by being treated the same as faster participants.  I must say though, deviating slightly, when taking place in the Race for Life, walking, they waited until everyone had crossed the line before packing up, but I suppose the difference is they were usually over parks, so no roads to be re-opened.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jun 13, 2019)

Dear fat slow runner

Congratulations on your 8k.

That's awesome.  

Run as slow as you like, you are running and your fitness is improving and your body is thanking you for it.

And please also remember that many race marshalls would be chuffed to bits to be the team who got you round your first marathon or half or whatever you choose. 
And that in time fat slow runners become slightly faster runners, even when they're not trying to run faster.

And as far as I am concerned, you are not a fat slow runner.   You are a runner.



QUOTE="Grannylorraine, post: 897814, member: 17415"]Totally unacceptable. As a fat slow runner this is why I will not enter any competitive runs as this would have absolutely mortified me, I would be one of those people who started crying and probably have given up.  Instead these marshals should be encouraging, so they have to stay late for the slow runners, they shouldn't volunteer if they are not willing to wait for the last person to past their marshalling point.  I do realise that they want to get roads open as soon as possible, shouting their is no need for abuse.

this is the sort of behaviour that I have experienced from young lads passing by in cars, shouting out rude things about my weight and speed, but from people marshalling a race, no way.

Today, I run the furthest I have ever run, 8k, took me 1hr 24 mins, I am immensely proud of myself for achieving this distance, I am training with 2 ladies who are entering their 1st 10k Vitality run at the end of the month, but as said what happened at the marathon, is precisely why I won't enter in case they have all packed up and gone home by the time I finished or ridiculed for being the last person to finish.

If the organisers don't want people who run so slowly, then they should set a minimum pace you need to run at to enter, including all the charity places.

Sorry rant over,[/QUOTE]


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 13, 2019)

Lizzzie said:


> Dear fat slow runner
> 
> Congratulations on your 8k.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thank you Lizzie, and you are right, the two ladies I am running with have banned me using the words fat and slow when describing myself, also since writing that post I have now run 10k on several occasions plus I have knocked approximately 30 secs per Km off my time.  Plus I have encouraged two ladies who I did the couch 2 5k course with to come back and join the group.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 6, 2019)

Looks like the organisers have listened and made changes for next years event.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-48893181


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 12, 2019)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 24, 2019)

having signed up to the London landmarks half marathon, I signed up to their Facebook page, where I said I will be at the back and hope they don't pack up/start cleaning before I am finished, I had a lovely reply from the lady that got the chemical cleaner sprayed over her at the London Marathon, she is also doing the same 1/2 marathon, she said it has not put her off doing events and she will still be at the back, she was so lovely and positive and encore aging to me.


----------

